# Polls and Percentages



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I've just posted a poll on the UK TT section and have noticed (again) the percentages don't add up!! :lol:

27% + 79% = 99%

Where's the other 1% gone???

I seem to remember this happening before. Can't Microsoft add up??


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't you mean where did the extra 6% come from :wink:

Mind you I was using the XP calculator so perhaps 27 + 79 doesn't = 106


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

It does!!

How the f*** did i get 99 on my calculator? That's Sharp (and my brain) for you!

Noticed just now it's 2% off. Oh well


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sharp calculator - see jap c**p


----------

